# così come...



## alenaro

Questo metodo permette di conoscere meglio i punti di vista altrui così come i propri.
_--> Cette méthode permet de mieux connaitre aussi les point de vue des autres que nos propres._

Croyez-vous que ça marche? En fait je n'aime pas cette tournure, j'ai d'autres idées, mais aucune n'est assez bonne à mon avis. Merci.


----------



## Huginn

_Cette méthode permet de mieux __connaître les points de vue des autres ainsi que les siens.

__Cette méthode permet de mieux __connaître l'avis de tout le monde ainsi que le sien._


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord, une variante qui n’est pas meilleure ?:
_Cette méthode permet de mieux connaître le point de vue des autres aussi bien que le sien._


----------



## alenaro

Merci aux deux. Est-ce que les deux sont possibles et equivalentes?


----------



## Corsicum

_Ainsi que les siens_ : c’est le « _et_ » logique, ceux des autre « _et_ » les siens 
_Aussi bien que le sien _= _comme le sien_ : c’est le « _et_ » logique, mais il y a en plus une équivalence de connaissance. 
Je fais peut être une erreur ?


----------



## Huginn

_Ainsi que = _così come_

Aussi bien que__ = _altrettanto bene quanto


----------



## Corsicum

Huginn said:


> _Ainsi que = _così come
> 
> _Aussi bien que__ = _altrettanto bene quanto


*Merci, j’ai fait une erreur c’est donc* _:_ _Ainsi que = così come_


----------

